
My favorite programming books, tools, and services - maxrimmer
http://youngnprogramming.com/christmas-special-my-favorite-programming-tools-and-books/
======
mickmock
"My favorite programming books, tools, and services... available through all
of my affiliate accounts"

~~~
maxrimmer
Yes some of the links are through affiliate, but I do really recommend the
things I write about, but as a student I do really need some money to keep the
blog up, so I do use affiliate so that I get something for telling about it.

